# Original Equipement Manufacture (OEM) Wheel Weights



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

*Original Equipment Manufacture (OEM) Wheel Weights*

Audiworld.com tech
Wheelweights.net
Wheel Specs .com 
_______________________________________________________________
OEM Tango Wheels 
16X7 5-112 VAG Wheel $119.00 22-23 lbs
VW Part # 3B0 071 491 666 
Audi Part # 4B0 071 491 666 
HOLLANDER Part # 69746
Includes VW or Audi Center caps
_______________________________________________________________
From Vortexers
Monte Carlos aka Santa Monicas 24 lbs 
VDUBBINDizzy

VW OEM BBS RC (337 Ed.) wheels are 22.8lbs a pc.
Mk2Mike-thanks to "337 LTD" for weighing these
The G60 Corrado sebring(16 spoke) are 19.? lb
The G60 Corrado USA BBS(1 piece) are 16.? lb
G60ING
VW's AVUS (5 spoke OEM alloy 15") weigh 16.5 pounds 
(checked a pair of mine 1/15/03)
These are what come stock on MK4 G/J
GeWilli
The OEM Monte Carlos are made by Speedline-Italy.
The OEM for the stock 16" 6-spoke alloys on the NB's 
(standard on most pre-2001 models) is Ronal. 19.5lbs 
by my scale. Lighter than I expected. 
Racewagon
VW 'teardrops", origins on A2 series: 19.0 lbs
WVW Jetta

16" Montreal II's made by BBS are 38 pounds with
205/55/16 Conti CH95's.
00 Golf 1.8T
OEM 16" Reggae weight 9kg. I looked 
at wheel certificate when I bought them.
Fantomasz
Ronal 16x8s: 18lbs.
Ronal Boleros: 17x8: 21lbs
SuperGroove
Volkswagen Adelaides (for '98-'01 Passat) weigh about 
17-17.5 lbs. The weight seems to vary a bit. The 4 that
came on my car were stamped 'Germany', another one I 
bought was stamped 'Austria'. All were stamped 'VW'.
RechtsFahren
GeWilli disputes 
NO they are NOT unless you think 16.5 pounds is closer 
to 20 than 15. I was just going off weights told to me. 
Never thought to acutally check < shrug >
well SabreVR6: 16.5 pounds ON THE NOSE (well I weighed 
2 of them this morning and together they weighed 33 pounds 
do you need help with that math?)
So lemme as this? Why would anyone want to slow their car 
down by putting heavier rims than that on??? Doesn't make a 
damn bit of sense - not at all . . .
The 15" seven-spoke wheels that came stock on my 98 Jetta 
GLX weigh about 18lbs. I calculated this by weighing a wheel 
and tire, and subtracting the weight of the tire. I got the weight 
of the tire from the Dunlop website. I just weighed a bare 
wheel and it was 18.5lbs
FatSean

Mine weighed out at a shade under 20 pounds. I know my 
scales here at work are accurate to within .01#'s which is 
what it says on the calibration sticker from last month. 
Bathroom scales are not that accurate for weights below 
40 pounds.
I wasn't attacking your answer but just posting my results. 
I am sorry you took it as an attack.
SabreVR6
Corrado 15 inch speedlines are 14.something if i remember right
CrashDummy
I'll try to weigh one of mine soon, they are the lightest oem 
vw wheel that I can ever recall weighing. They are 15x6.5
austin neuschafer
Volkswagen Cabriolet Cast 14x6 15.5 
Volkswagen Corrado SLC BBS Cast 15x6.5 18.5 
Volkswagen Siata Cast 17x7 21.0
Jetta2NR
Daytona's (originals as found on B3 GLX/VR6 only) by BBS are 
18.5 pounds each, 15x7 5x100 ET35. Seen above on a Vortex 
member's Passat.
Syncronicity
GLX rims 1997-1998 7 spoke 
15lbs ea.
BlueGrassGLX


For best service, *PLEASE* contact me 
via phone or post on the W&T forum.
Please use FAQ, Wheel and Tire Tech


[Modified by [email protected], 6:31 PM 3-6-2003]


----------



## f1forkvr6 (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Original Equipment Manufacture (OEM) Wheel Weights ([email protected])*

No one seems to know the weight of the 7-spoke BBS wheels on the B4 Passat (1995 - 1997). I recall reading somewhere that the wheel's name is "freestyle" but not 100% sure about that.
Does anyone have ANY information about the weight of these wheels?


----------



## Eric (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Original Equipment Manufacture (OEM) Wheel Weights ([email protected])*

ARGH! I'm so tired of seeing that damn list everywhere because it claims the BBS RC wheel as soft. That's complete BS. The RC is no where near soft plus it's stronger than 90% of the wheels on the list. Bad thing is that list is on just about every enthusiast site out there.
Sorry for the rant.


----------



## Anthony.L (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: Original Equipment Manufacture (Eric)*

quote:[HR][/HR]ARGH! I'm so tired of seeing that damn list everywhere because it claims the BBS RC wheel as soft. That's complete BS. The RC is no where near soft plus it's stronger than 90% of the wheels on the list. Bad thing is that list is on just about every enthusiast site out there.
Sorry for the rant.[HR][/HR]​Ok, why not show us some facts and data on how the RC is stronger then 90% of the wheels on the market and put the issue to rest....
Wow, stock 17x7 Monte Carlos 24lbs!







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## speedgator (Jul 30, 2002)

*Re: Original Equipment Manufacture (Anthony.L)*

Anyone know the weight of the BBS RXII that came on the 2001 WE and are supposed to come on the new 2003 WE? They are supposedly only made for VW by BBS and are 16x6.5 I have looked everywhere on the net and called everyone, including BBS. No one seems to know are are lazy to look it up...
Thanks.


----------



## junkyardjockey (Nov 11, 2001)

*Re: Original Equipment Manufacture (OEM) Wheel Weights ([email protected])*

very nice lists eric,but is there a list that lists tires by bolt pattern?? I need to find other OEM mfg's 14" or 15"(4x100mm) steel rims that will fit my 86 GTi.I will be using studs & 1" lug nuts,so the taper seat q is not a problem.car is to be used on a speedway;for circle track racing.thanks! Ken R.


----------



## junkyardjockey (Nov 11, 2001)

*Re: Original Equipment Manufacture (junkyardjockey)*

BTW Eric,why aren't steel OEM rims included in this list??? some drivers like me are not allowed to run alloys in thier class;so we have to use steelies.is there a weight list for steel OEM rims?? thanks!


----------



## pyce (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: Original Equipment Manufacture (junkyardjockey)*

Montreal I 16x6.5 (manufactured by Speedline, Italy) are 18.5 lb.....always according to my scale. Your results may vary








As for steel wheels, I weighted 15x6 from A4 and it is 22 lb.


----------



## junkyardjockey (Nov 11, 2001)

*Re: Original Equipment Manufacture (junkyardjockey)*

wow.....isnt there somewhere or someone who knows this info????


----------



## Racer_X (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: Original Equipment Manufacture (junkyardjockey)*

Well, I don't know if this helps. I've got some A1 wheel weights if anyone is interested.
Stock steelies from 1984 Jetta (5.5Jx13ET38) - 15 1/4 pounds
Early Scirocco 12 spoke alloys (5Jx13ET45, VW Part # 321 601 025C) - 12 1/2 pounds
Scirocco "Tarantula" alloys (5.5Jx13ET38, VW Part # 171 601 025J) - 14 1/4 pounds
Other wheels of interest to old school A1 cars shopping in the used parts yards:
BMW early 3 series (E30?) "Alpina" look alloy wheels (5.5Jx13ET18) 13 1/4 pounds
BMW 3 series (E30?) "Bottle cap" alloy wheels (6Jx14ET35) 14 1/4 pounds
I have a set of later 6Jx14 steelies, but they have tires mounted right now and I can't get the weight of the wheel alone until I dismount a tire. That probably won't happen anytime soon. I also have some snowflakes around, and I think those are about 16 pounds, but I didn't weigh one for this post. Perhaps later I will come back with that one.
My scale is a 25 pound spring action "shipping scale" with markings every 1/4 pound on the dial. It provides repeatable results, but I've never checked it with any certified accurate weights and the scale is not certified. I'm pretty sure it's reasonably close to accurate, but I wouldn't stake my reputation on it being 100% correct. Generally, it's within 1/4 pound of the scale at the post office when I ship things out.


----------

